# Golden Retriever will die Wednesday. GA shelter.



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Who has been contacted?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Where in GA is this?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*He's in Cartersville, GA. Please look up at Mapquest-It think it's close to Atlanta. This is A BAD SHELTER! 
please CONTACT GOLDEN ret. Rescues in GA 
http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Georgia.htm
and Atlanta Dog Squad.
http://www.atlantadogsquad.org/
I think this shelter has vols. if you look at their Website.
My Contact InfoEtowah Valley Humane Society 
Cartersville, GA

Phone: 770-383-3338
mailto:[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: AC-M16-092 PFId#10346553

This boy is so much fun! He is playful and curious about everything going on around him. He would love a child to run with, a ball to fetch, or a lap to comfort her. He never meets a stranger and his tail wags so hard I thought it would break the wall. He is the perfect family pet. He is kind, gentle, not a barker, and deserves a second chance at love and life. The adoption fees are $125 for adult dogs and $100 for puppies. This fee includes the first set of shots (including rabies), worming, a wellness check at a participating vet, microchip and registration, a leash, collar, and ID tag. All animals are spayed or neutered before leaving the shelter.

This dog gets along w/ other dogs and seems in good health.


Time is running out for this wonderful animal! If interested in saving this pet's life, please go to our website at www.etowahvalleyhumane.org to apply as soon as possible.
YOU can save this animal's life! NO PHONE CALLS PLEASE. 

Please keep in mind this pet is currently at the Bartow County Animal Control shelter. Unfortunately at this time we are unable to tell you more about him/her other than what?s on the website. This pet will be transferred to our facility in next few days to be quarantined only if a serious application is received and will then begin medical attention (shots, deworming, alter, etc). At that point we will be able to tell you more about him/her and give you better idea when he/she can go home. Please keep in mind the whole process might take up to 10-14 days. However we can not promise for sure if this pet will become available. There is always a slight chance he/she can be reclaimed by the owners while at Animal Control or may become too ill (that?s the reason why we quarantine).*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Who has been contacted?


I am not familiar with GA rescues. Someone on PF PMd me this link.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Cartersville, GA - about an hour north of Atlanta
he is physically housed in the Bartow County Animal Shelter, adoptions are handled by the Etowah Valley Humane Society apparently.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10346553








*My Contact Info*

*Etowah Valley Humane Society *

Cartersville, GA

This boy is so much fun! He is playful and curious about everything going on around him. He would love a child to run with, a ball to fetch, or a lap to comfort her. He never meets a stranger and his tail wags so hard I thought it would break the wall. He is the perfect family pet. He is kind, gentle, not a barker, and deserves a second chance at love and life. The adoption fees are $125 for adult dogs and $100 for puppies. This fee includes the first set of shots (including rabies), worming, a wellness check at a participating vet, microchip and registration, a leash, collar, and ID tag. All animals are spayed or neutered before leaving the shelter.

This dog gets along w/ other dogs and seems in good health.


_Time is running out for this wonderful animal! If interested in saving this pet's life, please go to our website at www.etowahvalleyhumane.org to apply as soon as possible._
*YOU* can save this animal's life! NO PHONE CALLS PLEASE. 

Please keep in mind this pet is currently at the Bartow County Animal Control shelter. Unfortunately at this time we are unable to tell you more about him/her other than what?s on the website. This pet will be transferred to our facility in next few days to be quarantined only if a serious application is received and will then begin medical attention (shots, deworming, alter, etc). At that point we will be able to tell you more about him/her and give you better idea when he/she can go home. Please keep in mind the whole process might take up to 10-14 days. However we can not promise for sure if this pet will become available. There is always a slight chance he/she can be reclaimed by the owners while at Animal Control or may become too ill (that?s the reason why we quarantine).


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have emailed both of the Atlanta Golden rescues and also Atlanta Dog Squad.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm willing to help with transport, money, or whatever I can physically do....Please pm me if I can be of any help.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Sending this to Jane Moore with GRCA (National) and Gayle of Goldstock.

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Awww, this is so wrong. He looks and sounds too precious to be there! If I were close, I would definately help. I hope someone can rescue him!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

He's a cutie...he doesn't deserve this...I wish I could help...he's too darn cute!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone who has sent emails out! I appreciate it.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a beautiful guy! I don't know why I clicked the link-so sad...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all who contacted rescues.
*I pray he gets saved. *
He's beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*There is a Flat Coat Ret. at there too!!*

SAW this on Saving Georgia Dogs Forum-*both the Golden Ret. and Flat Coated Ret. are in danger!!*http://www.network54.com/Forum/4651...unty+AC+dogs+courtesy+posted+on+Etowah+Humane...

Bartow County AC dogs courtesy posted on Etowah Humane...
February 29 2008 at 4:42 PM Catherine (Login maxsmomma)
FUNDRAISING GROUP


Time is running out for this wonderful animal! If interested in saving this pet's life, please go to our website at www.etowahvalleyhumane.org to apply as soon as possible.
YOU can save this animal's life! NO PHONE CALLS PLEASE. 

Please keep in mind this pet is currently at the Bartow County Animal Control shelter. Unfortunately at this time we are unable to tell you more about him/her other than what’s on the website. This pet will be transferred to our facility in next few days to be quarantined only if a serious application is received and will then begin medical attention (shots, deworming, alter, etc). At that point we will be able to tell you more about him/her and give you better idea when he/she can go home. Please keep in mind the whole process might take up to 10-14 days. However we can not promise for sure if this pet will become available. There is always a slight chance he/she can be reclaimed by the owners while at Animal Control or may become too ill (that’s the reason why we quarantine).

Application for rescue or adoption online at http://www.etowahvalleyhumane.org/adoptionapplication.html.

Limited hours 
Monday: closed
Tuesday: closed
Wednesday: 12 pm - 7 pm
Thursday: 12 pm - 7 pm
Friday: 10 am - 5 pm
Saturday: 10 am - 2 pm
Sunday: 1 pm - 3 pm




*Gorgeous flat-coated retriever guy…his tail still wags with hope at the sound of a human voice.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10346530 *Etowah Valley Humane Society
Cartersville, GA
770-383-3338 
[email protected] 



< close window > 

w.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10346530[/url] 

A golden at animal control? Even golden retrievers aren’t immune from losing their homes. Happy, friendly guy in need of a helping hand.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10346553 [/B]
Lovely yellow lab girl who waits to see what will become of her…her tail has plenty of wag left in it if only someone will give her a second chance.


Pet Notes 
Printer friendly view Email to a friend! Photos Enlarge photo 

Click on thumbnail to enlarge
AC-M13-965
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Flat-coated Retriever 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium 
From: Etowah Valley Humane Society More About AC-M13-965
My Contact InfoEtowah Valley Humane Society 
Cartersville, GA

Phone: 770-383-3338

mailto:[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: AC-M13-965 PFId#10346530
This boy is a little on the shy side. He seems as if he has given up all hope of finding a good human to love him and be his lifelong companion. He is such a good boy and his tail still wagged whenever we spoke to him so there is still hope. I know there is a kind person out there who will give him the forever home he deserves. He is kind, gentle, not a barker, and deserves a second chance at love and life. The adoption fees are $125 for adult dogs and $100 for puppies. This fee includes the first set of shots (including rabies), worming, a wellness check at a participating vet, microchip and registration, a leash, collar, and ID tag. All animals are spayed or neutered before leaving the shelter.

This dog gets along w/ other dogs and seems in good health.


*
EMLD. [email protected], but doubt she will help. They only take Purebred Flat Coats-he might be.

Can someone email the Two GR rescues in GA for him and also Atlanta Dog Squad ,too, for him! Thanks. I won't be home this morning or afternoon.*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

email reply from GRRA:

_This boy was reclaimed by his owners._
_Thanks,_
_GRRA_


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is the news I was hoping for!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Terrific news!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is great. I guess he was not a throw away" after all. I hope something good happens for the flattie also. They are a rare dog in the states.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Great news! Thanks for the update.


----------

